# Can blue ray or HD dvd players older old DVDs



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, This is likely a lame question to most of you. My DVD player is dead. SO I will be replacing it. Will it be necessary to purchase two dvd players or is the HD and Blue Ray player backward compatible.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

They are backward compliant. You will love HD movies. Not as big a change from VHS to SD-DVD but still very nice.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats what I was hoping. Now I don't need to worry about a second player. Thanks.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

not only are they backwards compatible,but I *believe* they all (HDDVD and Bluray)upconvert sd material to 1080.
I know the HDDVD players do but I'm not sure about the Bluray players.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats awsome. I did not know that. I think I might need to get one for our bedroom too.


----------

